# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Connection Admin : ColdFusion

## Mangacker

Hello tout le monde,

en fin de semaine passe, je me suis fait catapult dans le mon de pour moi jusqu'alors inconnu de CF.

J'ai du mettre en place un serveur CF 8.8 avec un panneau d'administration Plesk 9.5.

Maintenant l'installation termine, je voudrais administrer CF et c'est l que je bloque.. Effectivement, lorsque je clique sur le raccourci de l'admin de CF (http://127.0.0.1/CFIDE/administrator/index.cfm), il me demande un utilisateur et mot de passe. J'ai bien du donner un mot de passe lors de l'install, mais aucun utilisateur..

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur le nom d'administrateur par dfaut de CF 8??

Merci beaucoup
Tim

----------


## mael94420

Salut,

Je n'ai jamais utilis le serveur via plesk, mais par dfaud, le user name est admin.

----------


## Renand

Bonjour j'ai mme de mmoire envi de dire que de toute faon tu ne peux pas le saisir le champs est disable.

----------

